# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  Please Help With File Dialog Syntax

## Chaser

Hi, 

Can one of you pros take a look at this code and help get the bugs out?
I'm trying to create a folder browser that will let the user go to the folder, pick the excel file and import it into access them into a table in access then run a couple questions to get it formatted do some calculations and export it back out with the same name it came in as

Compile error: Invalid outside procedure / syntax error
Compile error: Sub or Function not defined

Visual Basic for Applications 
Microsoft Access 16.0 Object Library 
OLE Automation 
Microsoft Office 16.0 Object Library 



```
Private Sub cmdShow_Click()
On Error GoTo SubError
**** 'Add "Microsoft Office 16.0 Object Library" in references
    Dim fdialog As Office.FileDialog
    Dim varfgile As Variant
    
    txtSelectedName = ""
    
**** ' Set up the File Dialog
****Set fdialog = Application.FileDialog(msoFileDialogFilePicker)

  
     
    With fdialog
********.Title = "Choose the spreadsheet you would like to import"
********.AllowMultiSelect = False
********.InitialFileName = "C:\Users\cvlasa1\Downloads\SelfTrade\Export to Excel\" 'Folder picker needs trailing slash
        
        .Filters.Clear
********.Filters.Add "Excel files", "*.xls*"
'*******.Filters.Add "Excel files", "*.xls"
'*******.Filters.Add "Excel files", "*.xlsx"
'*******.Filters.Add "Excel macro-enabled", "*.xlsm"
*
*******     If .Show = True Then
*******     If .SelectedItems.Count = 0 Then
**************** 'User clicked open but didn't select a file
****************GoTo SubExit
**********
        End If
**********
************ 'An option for MultiSelect = False
************ 'varFile = .SelectedItems(1)
************ 'txtSelectedName = varFile
**********
************ 'Needed when MultiSelect = True
************For Each varFile In .SelectedItems
****************txtSelectedName = txtSelectedName & varFile & vbCrLf
************Next
********
        Else
************ 'user cancelled dialog without choosing!
************ 'Do you need to react?
********End If
**
****End With
**
SubExit:
On Error Resume Next
****Set fdialog = Nothing
****Exit Sub
**
SubError:
****MsgBox "Error Number: " & Err.Number & " = " & Err.Description, vbCritical + vbOKOnly, _
********"An error occurred"
****GoTo SubExit
******
End Sub
```

2017-10-24_14-22-48.jpgReferences.jpgDatabase2.zip2017-10-24_14-22-48.jpgReferences.jpgDatabase2.zip

----------


## June7

Code declares varfgile variable but uses varfile variable. However, that should not cause error because varfile is consistently used. txtSelectedName is not declared. Should have Option Explicit at top of every code module to catch spelling errors in variables. 

Code works for me.

----------

